# Scam Warning



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 21, 2009)

I received a call the other day.  Person on the other end had an Indian accent.  Told me he was calling about my "computer problem" and wanted me to walk through settings on my system.

I engaged this person in conversation, repeatedly asking him who he was, who he was with, how he got my number and why he was calling me.

He insisted that I had placed a support call and he was trying to help me.

I had not placed any such call.

Today I learned that my mother also received a similar call. (She has no computer).

Needless to say I didn't allow any "support".

THis link seems to indicate there's a new technique going around.
http://800notes.com/Phone.aspx/1-800-698-9034

I'm uncertain what the scam exactly is, wether they collect your info directly, have you visit a link that installs spyware or a system hijack, but if you receive ANY calls from anyone offering support, I strongly suggest you reject them.

Also, be aware that Microsoft wont call you out of the blue, so be doubly aware of that.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 21, 2009)

Good heads-up, Bob.

I adhere strictly to the line that I-don't-do-business-over-the phone; that saves a lot of hassle.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 21, 2009)

I also don't trust when someone I am doing business with calls (ie bank) because caller ID is easily spoofed.  Be wary of anyone calling claiming to be with your bank or utility company.  Call them back at the number listed on your bill/statement if in doubt.

Hint: If they call you and ask for your account number, be suspicious.


----------



## Archangel M (Nov 21, 2009)

NEVER give any information to someone who calls YOU. If you didn't call them and they are asking for vital data, a BIG warning bell should be sounding.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 21, 2009)

Your mom doesn't have a computer... I don't have a phone (not really) so that's TWO people they won't be able to mess with.

I've trusted friends to help me out with computer problems so I won't be calling anyone or asking tech support. And hey I usually post questions here on MT because I trust the folks here. :uhyeah:


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 22, 2009)

Your bank or others that you do business with won't have to ask you the account numbers, and if they initiate contact, they're going to explain why.  (Personal experience... nine times out of ten -- or more! -- they're trying to sell me something...)  They may, for example, ask you to verify that you have your card -- but won't ask for the numbers.

And I've never heard of a "support center" calling you unless you've called them first!


----------

